# Applying for new job - 8 months pregnant



## FuzzyRed (28 May 2007)

Hi - I have just heard about a great job with a company I would really like to work with but I am currently 8 months pregnant! My question is would it be a waste of time applying for this position considering I will be off for 6 months or should I contact the company and if I get called for an interview go and see what happens??


----------



## setemupjoe (28 May 2007)

Put yourself in the employers position ...you need a vacancy filled and you interview a woman who is 8 months pregnant and informs you she will be able to work maybe 2 weeks then will require to take 6 months off to nurse her new child ,which she is perfectly entitled to ,.......what would you think ?? unless you are specifically suitable for this position and the company is willing to wait for your services i dont think any new employer would seriously consider you IN THE REAL WORLD .


----------



## ClubMan (28 May 2007)

On the other hand if the opportunity has arisen now then why not just go for it since the worst that can happen is that they turn you down? Have a good case prepared to explain what you can bring to the company and maybe consider proposing that you start with them after your maternity leave so that they don't have any responsibility to you in the meantime?


----------



## aircobra19 (28 May 2007)

There might be a shortlist, you can get your name on for the next vacancy and they might even want a part-timer with the right experience. Basically if you don't even try you'll never know. I doubt anyone would take you on before your maternity leave. Its not impossible though.


----------



## FuzzyRed (28 May 2007)

Thanks for all your posts. Realistically I wouldnt expect an employer to hire me prior to my mat. leave - but they could consider me further on down the line and it would be a chance to meet them and 'wow' them!! I know if I wasnt pregnant I would have a really high chance of getting it.
Anyway I really have nothing to lose


----------



## AJC (28 May 2007)

And who knows, depending on the company, it may be more than a month before they get around to doing the interviews...


----------



## aircobra19 (28 May 2007)

My one job I had, I applied 9 months before I was called to interview, (I'd forgotten about it) and 2-3 months after the interview I started. So you never know. 

Congrates and good luck btw.


----------



## janedoe06 (29 May 2007)

Dont be put off by been pregnant

In the "Real world " of Cork
a Friend of mine applied for a Job here in Cork for an international IT company it was about 4 years ago
and had the interview i think in her case whilst 6 months pregnant
She could'nt very well hide it , but advised them how far she'd gone
They took it on board and did Employ her , some companies would frown on it i guess cause they know u 're going to be out on Maternity Leave 
But as others have said u dont know when the job is to start, when the interviews are etc 

I'd say Go for it anyways 

Good luck


----------



## ontour (29 May 2007)

how about applying for the job and in the cover letter stating that you would be unable to commence employment for 7 months but believe that you are ideally suited and explain the reasons why you are ideally suited.

If you do not mention the pregnancy in the application then they will not feel obliged to interview you out of a fear of discrimintation litigation. If they like what they see on the application, they will be more likely to judge it on merit and only call you to interview if they are genuinely interested rather than as a ‘cya’ exercise


----------

